# Thinking of purchasing a Palace Resort membership



## rsonc

I have been thinking of purchasing a palace resort membership and I remember reading that they have 7 different types of memberships. I am not sure which one would fit what I am looking for an I am hoping anyone that knows anything about the palace resorts can help me. 

I know I can trade in w/rci or get vacations via tour companies for close to the same price, the reasons I am looking at purchasing are: 

1) I want one that I can reserve multiple units at the same time. Some of the units during prime season only has one week available at certain resorts
2)I want one that if I stay 10 or X amount of times that I get one free week. Since we travel to mexico sometimes up to 3 times a year I think this could be valueable. I am not sure what memberships get this option. 
3)I Know there AI fees are high but I like that you can go to multiple resorts, owners get free transfers, one massages per person is also included, unlimited tours (I know tour companies get this but I am not sure about owners, I have read some posting that you get 2 and others that you get unlimited).(I think all contacts have these options but correct me if I am wrong
4)I want one that can get me the presidental units, I dont see these very often on RCI and through the tour company they are very expensive
5)I want one that I dont have to use every year and I only pay a fee when I use it. 

I have seen that some are points, some are fixed weeks and some are certificates. I know I dont want a fixed week but I am not sure if the points would be better or the Certificates, it seems like you find more of the certificates then points. 

I also see some that come with Imperial weeks and I am not sure what they are, I think those are the ones that you earn if you stay so many times, but I am not sure if there are any restrictions to the time of the year or unit size that you can use. 

I am not sure what a good prices is for one that would have all of the options that I am looking at.

If anyone has any information I would appreciate it. I am camping right now and have limited internet so I will try to respond as soon as possible or by Tuesday at the latest. 

TIA, 
Susan


----------



## X-ring

_Message deleted. Ads not permitted in this forum. Karen G, moderator_


----------



## chellej

I rencently purchased a premier membership on ebay for $1 - They paid closing so I figured what do I have to loose.

From the paperwork I have received so far, I have x number of weeks that I can use over the next 25 years (amended to state until the weeks are used).  You only pay if you use or bank the week and from what I could tell, the AI fees were several hundred $$ less than through RCI or tour companies. You can use more than one week per year based on availability.

You get the one massage, pedicure and manicure/person and 2 tours. 20% off spa treatments. 5% off travel.

A referral program  - for every 4 package referrals you get 2 plane tickets


----------



## rsonc

chellej said:


> A referral program  - for every 4 package referrals you get 2 plane tickets




Does that mean for every 4 people you send using your week you get 2 plane tickets or for every 4 people who purchase at the resort? 

Do you have a copy of the all inclusive fees? 

Thanks
Susan


----------



## Lenora

Buy on the resale market. They are selling very cheap. Beware though if you decide you want to sell it down the road, the fee to transfer to a new owner is very expensive. This turns a lot of buyers off.


----------



## rsonc

Thanks, 

I will only purchase my ts's resale. I know I can get more for my $$

how much are the transfer fees? 

The 2 that I saw on ebay only show the closing cost and no transfer fee. 

Thanks
Susan


----------



## wilma

Lenora said:


> Buy on the resale market. They are selling very cheap. Beware though if you decide you want to sell it down the road, the fee to transfer to a new owner is very expensive. This turns a lot of buyers off.



You might be referring to the high Mayan Palace transfer fees, don't believe that the Palace Resorts have those high fees.


----------



## rsonc

wilma said:


> You might be referring to the high Mayan Palace transfer fees, don't believe that the Palace Resorts have those high fees.



I was thinking that after I posted that it must have been the Mayan Palace. I didn't remember seeing any high fees for the Palace Resorts 

Any owners out there.. are you happy that you purchased? do they offer any bonus time (or discounted AI fees) if you reserve weeks 30-60 days in advance?
TIA


Susan


----------



## patty5ia

*Happy with Palace Resorts*

We are happy with our Palace Premier membership.  We can use as many or as few weeks each year as we want, for our family and friends.  We have over 100 weeks within 25 years.  We only pay a maintenance fee when we exchange.  The treatment we get at the Palace Resorts is more than first class.  When we exchange through RCI we have been fortunate to have great vacations.  Palace Resorts are great resorts and as members we get the discounts and special treatment, and when exchanging, we get great resorts.
What else can I tell you?


----------



## rsonc

I have heard that some of the memberships will give you a free week including the AI (imperial week, I think that is what they call it) when you use so many weeks. Does every membership give this option or only some of them? 

TIA
Susan


----------



## kjgrain

*Happy Owner*



rsonc said:


> I have heard that some of the memberships will give you a free week including the AI (imperial week, I think that is what they call it) when you use so many weeks. Does every membership give this option or only some of them?



I believe that you are a little mistaken that you get free weeks for a certain number of weeks that you use.  I believe it is that you get free weeks for the # of weeks that you purchase.

We own at the palace resorts and have 125 weeks.  When we purchased thru Palace we earned free weeks and free airline tickets.  For our first purchase of 25 weeks we earned one week and two tickets (one for each of us) the second time we purchased we earned two free weeks and 4 airline tickets.

We own the Palace Premier membership in the jacuzzi suite.  Would love to have the presidential suite but the AI cost is double the jacuzzi suite even if you only have two people in the room and you have to use two weeks instead of one when you use a jacuzzi suite room, because it is a two bedroom.

There is also the referral program where if you send friends and they do not use one of your membership weeks you can earn free airline tickets.

We love the Palace resorts!:whoopie:   We only use the weeks for our own personal use so I can't tell you how they trade.


----------



## itchyfeet

How much is the AI for owners?


----------



## rsonc

kjgrain said:


> I believe that you are a little mistaken that you get free weeks for a certain number of weeks that you use.  I believe it is that you get free weeks for the # of weeks that you purchase.
> 
> We own at the palace resorts and have 125 weeks.  When we purchased thru Palace we earned free weeks and free airline tickets.  For our first purchase of 25 weeks we earned one week and two tickets (one for each of us) the second time we purchased we earned two free weeks and 4 airline tickets.
> 
> We own the Palace Premier membership in the jacuzzi suite.  Would love to have the presidential suite but the AI cost is double the jacuzzi suite even if you only have two people in the room and you have to use two weeks instead of one when you use a jacuzzi suite room, because it is a two bedroom.
> 
> There is also the referral program where if you send friends and they do not use one of your membership weeks you can earn free airline tickets.
> 
> We love the Palace resorts!:whoopie:   We only use the weeks for our own personal use so I can't tell you how they trade.



Thanks, 
This is what I have seen while I have been researching....

 "because for every 10 weeks sold you will recieve a free week" and when I asked someone what that meant (it has been awhile) I was told that every time someone else or myself used my membership then every 10th time would earn me on free week including the AI fees.

While I am looking is there any questions that I should ask regarding the membership? Does all of them include the free massages and tours? 

TIA
Susan


----------



## kjgrain

Susan,
Our membership includes the free tours, massages, pedicure & manicure along with the discounts at the gift shop, spa and for additional tours not provided thru the resort along with free transportation to and from the airport.  I can't speak for the other memberships that are being sold if they include these perks also or not.  I know when I log on to the palace members website there are about 6 - 8 different membership programs and you need to chose your specific membership to be able to log in.

One question that pops into my mind is, are the free weeks and airline tickets already used or will you get them with the resale purchase of the membership?

Itchyfeet,
The AI rates vary by season and which resort you stay at the cheapest rate is 1460 for the week for mid august to late dec to 3304 for a week for during high time the week of christmas and new years.  Both of these rates are per room for two people.  You have to look at things a little differently becaue you are not required to pay MF the rates cover your maint fee + the extras and your meals.

let me know if you guys have any more questions, I'm always happy to help!

Kathy


----------



## jtcolson

My husband and I are interested in purchasing 50 weeks from an existing Palace resort VIP premier member that has over 200 weeks.  Does anyone know if they will create a new member number for us and transfer these weeks into our name?  How does that work?  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## venomous99

i know this is an old thread but ill answer the question...
as far as i know, palace resorts doesnt offer this option for those buying several weeks from a member. basically this would have to be managed through the member who would grant you access to use their membership weeks. obviously, this method isnt attractive for both member and potential buyer 

on older timeshare memberships such as world vacation travel, they used to issue numbered certificates that were assigned to a particular membership so as a member, you could give/sell the certificate weeks to whoever u wanted.  they no longer do this.


----------



## Semi-Retired

*Wanting to BUY Palace Resort weeks*

We Love the Palace Resorts (Moon Palace). We would like to buy a members remaining weeks rather than through the resort . I seem to find many rentals , but I don't see any members wanting to sell their package of weeks . Why is that ?


----------

